# Job Seeker Visa



## prachi1964 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello,

Anyone there who is applying for job seeker visa? I have completed my masters from UK. I have an engineering background. What are the possibilities there of getting hired? And for those who already got the job though job seeker visa, I would like to know which cities have better career options for finding a job in Germany( for English speakers). Do I need to contact some recruitment agencies there? Please share your experiences.

Thankyouuuuu so much!!!!:welcome:lane:


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

What is your speciality? How many years of professional experience do you have?


----------

